
Billionaires like Elon Musk love outer space. Earth is too small for their egos - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/27/of-course-billionaires-like-elon-musk-love-outer-space-the-earth-is-too-small-for-their-egos
======
holler
> And thanks to the ingenuity of a few space-obsessed billionaires, we might
> be poised to destroy it sooner rather than later

And that’s as far as I’ll read. How does garbage like this get printed?

~~~
yumjam20
thanks to the ingenuity of a few social-justice-obsessed-negative columnists,
we might be poised to destroy internet sooner rather than later

~~~
rogerkirkness
It turns out it is possible to ignore old guard news out of existence.

